# !971 cj5



## LostViking (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a shot a sweet '71 CJ5 do you have any idea if any modern plow makers make a mount for a Jeep this old? 

I looked at Boss, Fisher/Western, and Meyers they don't go back that far on their fit charts.

Need some help.

Thanks,


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Find on old plow or modify a new mount to fit


----------



## LostViking (Apr 3, 2008)

If I have to, that's what I'll do. I was just hoping someone still made a mount. Not looking good so far. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have the tools to modify an older mount that will be cheaper than buying a new one.
JMO


----------

